
Court Says Remastered Old Songs Get a Brand New Copyright - walterbell
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160602/07371934600/this-is-bad-court-says-remastered-old-songs-get-brand-new-copyright.shtml
======
profeta
if pandora et al remaster the songs they stream, do they only have to pay the
song writers and not a cent to the publishers?

that is awesome. (if it weren't just a law backdoor for the exact opposite)

